# Macbook - no insert key.



## rowetwech (Feb 19, 2009)

I have partitioned macbook into osx/win xp home.
Industrial application software requires use of "insert" key which does not exist per se on macbook keyboard.
Is there a hotkey or some other trick I'm not seeing?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There doesn't seem to be an insert key combination for the Mac. You'll most likely have to use a Windows USB keyboard for that key.


----------

